# do all toddlers kick off covers, & when does it stop?



## lucysmom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi,

My major challenge in staying up a few hours after my DD goes to sleep is that she WILL NOT keep covers on -- and then she gets cold & wakes up. To some extent warm jammies help with this, but there is something about the weight of blankets that seems to be important to maintaining sleep -- although it also irritates the heck out of her when she is semi-conscious. Do all kids do this? And when do they start sleeping with covers on, for goodness' sake? (I just don't remember having this hostile relationship to covers when I was a little kid!)

Thanks ...


----------



## katallen (Jan 4, 2005)

DD is four and a half and is just now starting to want covers on her and wanting to stay cuddled in them the way I remember wanting covers as a child. Are you able to turn the heat up at all? If you combine the jammies with heat it may help her stay asleep.


----------



## sunshine's mama (Mar 3, 2007)

Mine kept the covers on until she was about 2.5...Now, all bets are off...IF she is in deep sleep, I can cover her back up but the minute she stirs for any reason, they are kicked off and she fusses...all asleep....drives me crazy...

The warm jammies are too warm now (well, they were until today since it decided to be winter again after being in the mid-upper 70s the past 2 weeks) so I have been letting her sleep in her favorite long sleeve shirt and leggins...her feet are always uncovered no matter what but so are mine...

She will be 3 in a few weeks.

Maybe turn the heat up a tad with the jammies like the pp said...

A friend of mine got a duvet cover, a decent thick one, and her little girl sleeps in that like a sleeping bag...she has all the room to move around yet she can't uncover herself pretty easy....


----------



## a_cthelen (Jul 14, 2006)

C is 14 months and has hated covers for quite some time. The only time he will allow covers to be on him is when he is in a deep sleep. He sleeps so close to me that he stays really warm. I also put him in longies on colder nights.


----------



## oliversmum2000 (Oct 10, 2003)

my 6yo still kicks the covers off







:


----------



## havinababy (Jun 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lucysmom* 
Hi,

My major challenge in staying up a few hours after my DD goes to sleep is that she WILL NOT keep covers on -- and then she gets cold & wakes up. To some extent warm jammies help with this, but there is something about the weight of blankets that seems to be important to maintaining sleep -- although it also irritates the heck out of her when she is semi-conscious. Do all kids do this? And when do they start sleeping with covers on, for goodness' sake? (I just don't remember having this hostile relationship to covers when I was a little kid!)

Thanks ...

I'm a Lucy's mom too! Anyway, she is 7mo and we cosleep, she kicks the covers off all the time. she hates them, she'd rather be chilly than keep them on. She always has. I just cover her back up and go back to sleep.


----------



## STBSM (Oct 22, 2006)

MY DD ALWAYS kicks them off. I get up MANY times a night to check on her and cover her up and each and every time she is uncovered. She would rather have nothing on to sleep in too


----------



## mamabear&babybear (Dec 20, 2004)

DD1 kicks the covers off too. She is 2.5. When it's really cold I turn the heat up at night, otherwise we have to get up several times because she gets cold. I've also been helping her learn how to pull the covers up herself.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

I don't even bother covering up dd. She is 17 months. She just kicks it off and starts crying.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to the toddler forum


----------



## mamaloveseee (Dec 11, 2005)

My 2.5 year old does that. I dress her warmer so she doesn't get cold. I used to get up every hour to check her and cover her up. Now I only check on her twice through the night; figured I was awake anyway. Her sister was the same way and she still is. Our son never did that; we said it was a girl thing in our home.


----------



## whateverdidiwants (Jan 2, 2003)

My dd is nearly 5 and still does it.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

just last week, my 21m dd started to kick off the covers and it is driving my instincts crazy! i just want to bundle her up! It started when one afternoon for naptime, our bedspread was a little chilly in the way that blankets are when not being used. "Cold" she said and i laughed and said, "yea, it is a little cold." I feel like that was the mistake of the month b/c now she just refuses to cover up saying, even in what seems like deep sleep "cold" and kicking them off. she sleeps pretty much attached to my side so it isn't much fun for me either. i sure hompe it passes before 5 years!
mcs


----------



## julesmom (Apr 18, 2005)

Ds is 3 yo and has not yet slept with covers on. We co-sleep and dh and I have to use separate blankets b/c ds can't stand even a piece of the blanket over him. We just try to use appropriate pj's for the room temperature. He has never complained about being cold.


----------



## eli's mama (Jan 8, 2005)

DH and I think this is one of the funniest things ds does. no matter what he will kick the covers off furiously and turn over and keep sleeping. if we cover him (which we do because I have some kind of a blanket issue) he just does it again. He's 3 now, and sometimes in the morning he will get up and say "mommy, i DO NOT like covers". I always apologize but secretly I think it is so funny. Is that rotten of me?


----------



## jenkuh (Mar 31, 2006)

yep - kicks off the covers! If I try to put covers on she wakes up immediately and screams trying to kick them off - it's kind of freaky!


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

Not that you really need one more response, but maybe it's a Lucy thing!







My Lucy (21 months) kicks the covers off all the time! She hates having her feet covered actually. We used to do a top-swaddle when she was an infant.


----------

